# 2008 Sentra won't start periodically



## Tr0gd0r (Jan 6, 2005)

My '08 Sentra is not starting at times, the only way to start it is to lock and unlock it. Then it fires up smooth and fast with no hesitation. I'm thinking the anti-theft immobilizer is not reading the key RF chip? Thoughts?


----------



## johnn (Sep 8, 2013)

The immobilizer chip in the key is quite separate from the door locking/unlocking electronics, so it must just be coincidence that it works immediately after a lock/unlock.

Have you tried both keys and get the same result?

Is the red flashing LED behaving the same as it always did?

Try pausing for a second or two between the ignition position and the Start position and see if that makes any difference.

Unfortunately it is possible that the immobilizer module and its annular ring is starting to fail.

Activity on this forum seems to have withered recently, but hopefully someone can tell you if getting the immobilizer tested is a good idea,
without getting the dealer involved who may want to replace something expensive like the ECU.


----------

